# Partial thyroidectomy scheduled-very scared!!



## Deetee1989

I am a 22 year old female, and was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.
I have nodule on my right thyroid which the best treatment method recommended is surgery. I am schedule to hve a partial thyroidectomy on the 26th of march! I am a big sook and very very scared about the procedure! Just wondering if someone could please share some positive reinforcement?? What is the recovery like?


----------



## webster2

Well, to start with... a (((big hug))). You have come to the right place. There are quite a few of us here that have had the surgery. The recovery is not so bad really. You might not feel like slaying dragons right off, naps and just taking it easy until you feel stronger, maybe a week or so.

I imagine your throat will feel dry and scratchy, so drink plenty of fluids. I drank a ton of ice water, and still do because I like it. Some people have iced their incision. I didn't , mine didn't really feel that bad. My big plan for recuperation was to watch movies and books that I hadn't had time to watch/ read. My concentration was not so great so I didn't. I did go camping and kayaking about 10 days after.

I think you will receive plenty of responses to you query. DOn't be afraid to ask as many questions as you want. I wish you all the best.


----------



## teri2280

I am 2 days out from my total thyroidectomy and lymph node dissection, sitting at a desk in my home typing this.  It's honestly been less than 48 hours since my surgery. At this very moment, I only have a little pain around the incision area (not enough to worry about), and it hurts when I swallow/cough. Other than that, I honestly have zero pain at the moment. I won't lie, though - it was hard to get comfortable in bed last night...I probably should have stuck with the recliner for my first night home, but after being in a crappy hotel bed Thur nite, and a hosp bed Fri nite, I was ready for MY bed! (I'm a side sleeper, so that didn't help much last nite.)

I can pretty much eat whatever I want, although it hurts to swallow, whether I'm eating a milkshake or a grilled chicken sandwich from Burger King. A few hours after surgery, I was eating some of those chicken mcbites from McDonald's. The hosp. had given me a tray of food earlier, but the only truly edible thing on it was the roll, so I had my hubby get me some food when he went to get some. (I was at the Cleveland Clinic - there was a mickey d's right in the hosp.)

I am off work for at least 2 weeks. According to my FMLA papers, I go back 2 wks from tomorrow. From what I can tell, that 2 weeks is just that they don't want me ripping open my incision. (I'm a dept. mgr. at Walmart in the deli, and throw around freight on a daily basis.) In all honesty, if I didn't have sick time to pay for my time off and had a desk job, I'd probably go back tomorrow, that's how good I feel right now.

Good luck!!


----------



## polly

Deetee - I'm a big Sook too. Trust me the anticipation OF the surgery is MUCH worse than the actual surgery. My posts are on here about my surgery and recovery if you want to read them. My surgery date was March 5, 2012, so tomorrow will be 2 weeks post surgery!
I'm doing great and the past two days I haven't even had to take a nap 

You will do great. My prayers will be with you !


----------



## Octavia

I would echo what the others have said...it wasn't bad, as surgeries go. And I had it twice within 3 weeks! I have a desk job, and I could have easily gone back to work a few days after surgery.

My best advice for you is to let the anesthesiologist know if you are prone to motion sickness. They can do something different to help you avoid nausea.

You'll do great! Try your best not to be scared...it won't do you any good. 

(And I've never heard the term "sook" before...what exactly does that mean?)


----------



## Andros

Deetee1989 said:


> I am a 22 year old female, and was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism.
> I have nodule on my right thyroid which the best treatment method recommended is surgery. I am schedule to hve a partial thyroidectomy on the 26th of march! I am a big sook and very very scared about the procedure! Just wondering if someone could please share some positive reinforcement?? What is the recovery like?












You are in good hands here; boy do we have posters with surgery experience and 99.9% of it all good.


----------



## Deetee1989

Thankyou all so much for your responses! Feels like a huge weight off my shoulders knowing that it's not all that bad! Hopefully you are allright and the lead up is far worse than the actual surgery! P.s Teri, unfortunately my op will be at a hospital in a small country town of Australia so no Micky D's there!  lol


----------



## webster2

Best wishes to you!


----------



## joplin1975

I, too, would echo what everyone else said.

True story: I got very, very mad at a friend of mine who, while I was in the midst of panicking about the surgery, told me that I would check in, put on some ugly pajamas, go to sleep, and wake up fine once it was all over. I was madder than heck that she was minimizing my feelings.

You know what? She was right (dang it!). I checked in, put on an ugly gown, went to sleep, and woke up a few hours later doing just fine.

Good luck! :-D


----------



## Octavia

joplin1975 said:


> I, too, would echo what everyone else said.
> 
> True story: I got very, very mad at a friend of mine who, while I was in the midst of panicking about the surgery, told me that I would check in, put on some ugly pajamas, go to sleep, and wake up fine once it was all over. I was madder than heck that she was minimizing my feelings.
> 
> You know what? She was right (dang it!). I checked in, put on an ugly gown, went to sleep, and woke up a few hours later doing just fine.
> 
> Good luck! :-D


LOL!!!! That describes both of my surgery experiences EXACTLY!!! (Well, minus a little vomiting...but lesson learned on the first surgery was immensely helpful for the second.)


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Agree with everyone here. My surgery was a cake walk and id trade you my surgery for your surgery AND id pay you $100 for your disease for my disease. Just wait til you see how well you feel when you are done.


----------



## Deetee1989

There was only one other question I had to ask everyone.. Did anyone have a drain afterward? I had heard this can extend your hospital stay and and be quite uncomfortable!?


----------



## webster2

I didn't either time. Some do, some don't not sure why. Best wishes to you!


----------



## joplin1975

I didn't either.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

no drain. No horse voice. I couldn't even tell anything happened really. maybe it was just a dream LOL


----------



## Brucergoldberg

your tsh was 121??? what was that like?


----------



## joplin1975

Brucergoldberg said:


> your tsh was 121??? what was that like?


Generally unpleasant, but ya know...you deal. Lots of fatigue and severe, severe muscle cramps. I had someone meet me at my car when I got to my office because every time I reached across myself to undo my seat belt, my muscles would cramp up and I'd get stuck. Fun times!


----------



## Octavia

Deetee1989 said:


> There was only one other question I had to ask everyone.. Did anyone have a drain afterward? I had heard this can extend your hospital stay and and be quite uncomfortable!?


I did...for both of my thyroidectomy surgeries. It wasn't bad. I just tucked the little collection thingy into my bra or shirt pocket (if I had one), and really didn't think too much about it. I had to empty and measure the drainage a few times a day and keep track of the total. It definitely did not extend my hospital stay...they were happy to send me home with it over the weekend with my instructions, and I went back on Monday to have it removed.


----------



## Deetee1989

Thanks again guys!! 12 hours and counting!! :S


----------



## webster2

I will be thinking of you. I hope you can spend part of today preparing your creature comforts for when you get back home! Best wishes!


----------



## Deetee1989

Thank you all again for the kind words and insight! You have been such a great support! It's now been three months since my surgery and it has been a slow road to recovery! Feeling much much better than prior to my surgery. The only down side I am left with a very large scar! Does anyone know what is the best to use? I've tried vitamin e amongst other things but as I'm sure you all know it's very very sensitive!!


----------



## Octavia

I tried Mederma for about 6 weeks...I was very dedicated, despite the fact that it made my neck red, slightly burning, and slightly itchy. I wanted to minimize my scar!!! I finally decided it was stupid to put my skin through that trauma. After that, I used a simple, over-the-counter Aveeno moisturizer.

But I think what really worked on my scar was just time. I thought I was going to be left with a nasty, ugly scar. I was ugly for a long, long time. Then at about 12 or 13 months after my surgery, I realized it actually looked pretty good, finally! I mentioned to two of my friends "doesn't my scar look good?" and they both said, without missing a beat, "what scar?"

Several people here use Vitamin E cream. But whatever you use, just be sure to rub it in there pretty good, like a massage. I know it feels creepy, but part of it is just massaging that scar tissue to break it up a bit.

Congrats!


----------



## webster2

In time the scar fades. I like mine!


----------



## joplin1975

I used Mederma and Vit E cream. To tell you the truth, I don't think one or the other was particularly helpful. I do think the scar massage with the best at minimizing it. That as well as wearing sunscreen so the scar isn't getting any sun.

My scar is barely visible now.


----------



## jenny v

I have a coworker who had her TT a few months ago and I can't even see her scar now. She would get those vitamin E capsules that you usually take by mouth and break them open and rub the oil directly on her scar twice a day. She also used a boatload of sunscreen and still does.


----------



## DonnaK

I use the merderma with spf twice a day and at night before I go to bed I do the vitamin e capsule thing. It's pretty greasy, but feels so good rubbing it on. I know, I must be weird. LOL


----------

